# Garage  Ceiling  Receptacles



## globe trekker (Mar 14, 2013)

Greetings to you all!

Regarding the Garage ceiling receptacles in an attached Garage (to a SFR/SFD),

are they required to be GFCI rated (RE: 2006 IRC, Section E3802.2, Exception

# 1)?

*QUESTION # 1:* Are they considered "readily accessible" if you have to use

something to access them ( i.e. ladder, chair, pogo stick in action, other)?

Your thoughts, and Thanks !  

.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 14, 2013)

You are aware that under the 2008 and 2011 NEC 210.8(A)(2) the must be GFCI protected.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 14, 2013)

ACCESSIBLE, READILY. Signifies access without the necessity for removing a panel or similar obstruction.

Most of the time the receptacles in the SFR garage ceiling are for a dedicated use, Lights or garage door opener.

What is the reason they are installed in the ceiling?


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks "mtlogcabin" & "chris"!

chris,

Yes, I am aware that they are required by the NEC. What if an AHJ does

not use the NEC in Residential applications, but rather, ..only the IRC?

Are they then considered "readily accessible"?

mtlogcabin,

For the majority of the time (here anyway), the ceiling installed receptacles

are used for the Garage Door openers to be connected to.

I'm seeking input as to what is considered to actually be "readily accessible"

by some of the AHJ's out there!

.


----------



## Forest (Mar 14, 2013)

I would say if you need a ladder to reach it, not "readily accessible".The ceiling in my book(AJH book in small town PA) is not a"readily accessible" location .No GFIC protection required under 2006 IRC


----------



## rnapier (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a great definition for readily accessible but unfortunately it comes from the code they don't use.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 14, 2013)

R104.1 General.

The building official is hereby authorized and directed to enforce the provisions of this code. The building official shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions.

I would put it in the policy section what height is not "readily accessible"


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 14, 2013)

mtlogcabin,

I am not sure height is the governing element! A small statured person may

have to use something to access even a 7' / 8' / or higher ceiling height,

whereas, someone who is 6'-5'' may just reach up and access the receptacle

itself.

Should some type of "more clearly defined" definition; by the AHJ policy makers,

be in order?

FWIW, ..in this AHJ, we DO get asked occasionally about this requirement.

.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 14, 2013)

Under the 2003 IRC, readily accessible states that if you need the ladder, it is not readily accessible. This definition is found in the electrical definitions section, not general definitions. I would say ceiling receptacles are not required to be GFCI protected.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 14, 2013)

I must add that i am 6' 6" tall and can reach most standard ceilings without a ladder, so it depends on the pint of view. Challenge it by measuring the inspector first.


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 14, 2013)

If you are using the NEC, the ceiling receptacle in a garage needs GFCI protection and starting in 2011 that GFCI needs to be readily accessible



> Accessible, Readily (Readily Accessible). Capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to portable ladders, and so forth.


I am only 6'2 so that means it won't be a GFCI in the ceiling location.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 14, 2013)

When installing a ceiling Receptacle for a garage door we install a dead front GFCI switch at a readily accessible location so that it can be reached easily.  From that switch we load side the garage door standard receptacles.  The purpose is twofold-- one is that the home owner can test it and the other is to be able to reset it easily.

I agree with others that the NEC definition of readily accessible clearly states that use of a ladder would render it not compliant


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with Dennis' solution but what we usually see is a GFCI receptacle on the wall, fulfilling the garage receptacle requirement and load siding the GDO. There is nothing that says a GDO has to be on a dedicated circuit. If the panel is in the garage that receptacle will be right next to the panel helping you maintain that accessibility.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> I agree with Dennis' solution but what we usually see is a GFCI receptacle on the wall, fulfilling the garage receptacle requirement and load siding the GDO. There is nothing that says a GDO has to be on a dedicated circuit. If the panel is in the garage that receptacle will be right next to the panel helping you maintain that accessibility.


You need to be careful with this appproach esp. if there are 2 garage door openers.  Look at 210.23



			
				210.23(A)(2) said:
			
		

> (2) Utilization Equipment Fastened in Place. The total rating of utilization equipment fastened in place, other than luminaires, shall not exceed 50 percent of the branchcircuit ampere rating where lighting units, cord-and-plugconnected utilization equipment not fastened in place, or both, are also supplied.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 15, 2013)

Hard wire the opener and eliminate the outlet


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Hard wire the opener and eliminate the outlet


  This will void the warranty and the listing.  Also IMO a violation of 400.8.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 15, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> This will void the warranty and the listing.  Also IMO a violation of 400.8.


 Most if not all installation manuals will have a notation like, . Check local building codes.

•

Some building codes require direct wiring to a

branch circuit. If direct wiring is NOT required,

plug door operator into grounded outlet

(Fig. 6

1. Disconnect the power cord from the branch

circuit mains.

2. Remove bottom cover from power head.

• Remove four (4) hex head screws from front

and rear covers.

• Slide bottom cover off.

3. Remove existing power cord from power head.

• Disconnect three power cord wires.

• Remove and discard power cord.

• Remove 7/8” diameter knock-out plug.

• Install a suitable entrance bushing.

4. Install permanent wiring to power head.

For Phantom—connect permanent wiring to

internal terminal block.

• Connect white supply line to silver terminal.

• Connect black supply line to brass terminal.

• Connect ground wire to green wire location

(GROUND).

For Legacy—connect permanent wiring.

• Make connections with UL recognized wire nuts.

• Connect white supply line to white wire.

• Connect black supply line to black wire.

• Connect ground wire to green wire location

(GROUND).

• Wires inside operator are to be a minimum of

6 inches.

5. Replace power head bottom cover.

• Replace and tighten four (4) hex head screws.

NOTE:

Circuit boards are light sensitive.

Make sure

cover is on power head before

operation.

1. Check local building codes.

•

Some building codes require direct wiring to a

branch circuit. If direct wiring is NOT required,

plug door operator into grounded outlet

(Fig. 6-1)

.

2. Return to Section 3 for SAFE-T-BEAM

®

System

alignment and troubleshooting.

NOTE: If permanent wiring is required, have a

professional electrician install circuit and wire

door operator

UL 325 allows cord and plug or hard wiring


----------



## gfretwell (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree there might be a problem with 2 openers but since these are all somewhat non coincidental loads, from a practical standpoint, it is not a huge problem. Two 1/4 or 1/3d  HP GDOs on a 20 is still less than half.


----------



## peach (Mar 19, 2013)

2009 IRC requires all 125 V 15 or 20 amp receptacles to be GFCI unless it's dedicated for snow melting equipment (4101.7).


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> 2009 IRC requires all 125 V 15 or 20 amp receptacles to be GFCI unless it's dedicated for snow melting equipment (4101.7).


  I assume you mean in the garage and I believe we all agree with that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 22, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Greetings to you all!Regarding the Garage ceiling receptacles in an attached Garage (to a SFR/SFD),
> 
> are they required to be GFCI rated (RE: 2006 IRC, Section E3802.2, Exception
> 
> ...


The question is concerning the 2006 IRC (not the 2009 IRC or the NEC any year).

Under the 2006 IRC the E3802.2, "Exception 1.  Receptacles that are not readily accessible."

*The receptacle is NOT required to be GFCI protected*.

Electrical Definitions E3401.  Accessible, Readily. Capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal or inspections, without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to PORTABLE LADDERS, etc..

I'm mispelling every other word.     By the time this is posted you probably have adopted the 2009 IRC and have a totally new ball game.


----------

